# February 2014 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## mishele (Feb 15, 2014)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to     nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of  the    Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then  vote    from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the  Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25! (This is under discussion with administration) :mrgreen:
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the     photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the     photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of January 2014     in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not     nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the     voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be  edited    or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice     in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the     prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the     nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been     nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those   who's   photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the    competition.  

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to     nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image     icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they     gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the   thread   where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to     leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little     arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your     compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can  see    them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be     it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link     arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very     tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations   if   people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2014)

Matthewo's Bald Eagle photo. (The bottom one he posted in his original post) I didn't see a name for the photo.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ooting-heron-when-guy-comes-out-no-where.html


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 17, 2014)

Line # 4 of the rules state the month of January. I am assuming this just wasnt updated for this month, or are we nominating previous months posted photos?


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 18, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/351494-sunset-express.html


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 18, 2014)

DAN OSTERGREN. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/352209-stranger-subway.html


----------



## Braineack (Feb 20, 2014)

cpeay - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/352569-utah-lake.html


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2014)

I nominate Jenko.



jenko said:


>


----------



## runnah (Feb 25, 2014)

Wackii


----------



## runnah (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone else going to nominate?


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2014)

IMG_8248bw by Judi Smelko, on Flickr 

Nominated Trek


----------



## ratssass (Feb 28, 2014)

...has the cash prize issue ever been resolved?...just curious


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ...has the cash prize issue ever been resolved?...just curious



Have you not seen my sig?

Yes $25 dollars.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/347460-photo-competition-stick-fork.html

I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25! (This is under discussion with administration)

....didn't mean to bug ya with such a silly question


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

ratssass said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/347460-photo-competition-stick-fork.html  I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get: Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month. Free membership of the forums for 12 months. And $25! (This is under discussion with administration)  ....didn't mean to bug ya with such a silly question



I will allow it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 4, 2014)

Closed


----------

